# Old Chevy Burnout pic



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Tune ups over. Bring on the Springnationals!!! :bounce:

Anyone know if this is a '55 or '56?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*55*

The 56 had square parking lights on the front. That is the easiest way to tell them apart.

Griz


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

The rear chrome spear rolls downward on the 56 and is straight horizontal on the 55 like in the pic.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Good one Rusty !


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like a 55 to me. Great shot of it.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

It's all in the grille..55.


Brrrrr


----------

